# Free Shaker furniture plans



## PIGROLL (Apr 16, 2007)

I am looking for Shaker furniture plans.They seem rather expensive and I am wondering if anyone knows a good cheap source for some plans.I enjoy smaller projects like End tables,chests, stools,mirrors etc.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

check out www.plansnow.com or www.woodonline.com 
I buy from them all the time and very happy with what you get ( not affiliated)


----------

